# [SOLVED] Asus WL-138G V2 Wireless Card Driver for Ubuntu 9.10 x64



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,

My wireless card Asus WL-138G V2 which has a broadcom chip can;t get connected to my Orange WiFi Livebox. 

I see that there is a network in range but I can;t get it to work. I even turned off the Livebox and turned back on again. 

When I use Sagem USB dongle, it connects directly without restarting the Livebox. I don;t want to use the dongle cuz my external haddrives do not work while it is plugged. 

I need help, Thanks!


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus WL-138G V2 Wireless Card Driver for Ubuntu 9.10 x64*

I got it to work by installing the Broadcom driver. I couldn;t do from the terminal. 
Since, I had my wireless dongle this is how i did. 

I downloaded and installed *Windows Wireless Drivers* from Ubuntu Software Centre. On the top Panel you go to Applications>Ubuntu Software Centre>Get Free Software and type Windows Wireless Drivers on the search space. In fact I got it by typing 'Wireless'. 

And then I navigated to *System>Administration>Hardware Drivers* where I found the list of avilable drivers for my Wireless Card and graphics card.

This can be used for only those who can have Internet connection before installing the driver for Broadcom Wireless PCI card.


----------

